# Saddleback 2/27/11



## SkiFanE (Mar 1, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *  Sunday Feb. 27, 2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *  Saddleback

*Conditions: *  Mostly powder, some crust underneath.

*Trip Report: *

Got 8:35 double chair to top, then to Green Weaver (nice groomed cruiser) to the Family Secret chair to Casablanca Glades.  Was snowing nice big flakes while the sun was shining all day.

Never been to Saddleback before.  The access trail to the glades was hardly tracked, loaded with snow and drifts, some traversing to get there.  Turns out the Family Secret lift was on windhold Saturday, so the glades were untouched.  Get to Glade 1 and not one track.  Have no idea what this glade is like, but had to take it.  Wow...nice easy pitch with at least a foot of snow over crusty moguls.  Wow.  Back up lift to Glade 4.  That glade is more open on skiers right and was totally windblown, headed to left side which is Glade 3, not as fresh, but still nice.  Then headed right again to Glade 4 once past windblown area - this was the best run of the day.  Untracked, deep deep.  Back up to do Intimidator Glade, very nice, loaded with snow, but not tons of freshies.  Then headed over to Grey Ghost to watch daughter's GS race.

Grabbed a quick early lunch with daughter, then back to Glade 3,  Then maybe another, forget.  Then a run down Governor as high as we could get from Intimidator, that top part was incredible, freshies just starting to bump up.  Had to head back to Grey Ghost to catch daughters second run, then took Permacheesee Belle to lodge to end the day.  

Not a full day though.  See...my first ski injury in 40 years of skiing happened in the unloading area.  Was in back of van taking stuff out when the car behind me rolled right into my leg pinning between bumpers.   Swore, screamed and luckily they could back up car to free me and I just got a badly bruised lower leg, luckily all below the knee.  But it really started to hurt and I couldn't ski any more.  Gentleman that caused it was very nice, carried all the gear to lodge for me.  

I am in love with Saddleback.  Casablanca is a gem.  And we lucked out being there on a PERFECT day.

On way to glades:






First trax in Glade 1:





Glade 4:


----------



## salsgang (Mar 1, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I am in love with Saddleback.  Casablanca is a gem.  And we lucked out being there on a PERFECT day.


Welcome to the club! Glad you discovered Saddleback on such a great day. Search for my trip reports about Saddleback if you want more info.

I hope your injury heals quickly...


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 2, 2011)

salsgang said:


> Welcome to the club! Glad you discovered Saddleback on such a great day. Search for my trip reports about Saddleback if you want more info.
> 
> I hope your injury heals quickly...



I read your trip report of your vacation, hoping to get a Saturday Pow update..but you dared take the day off


----------



## bigbog (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope the heal-up is on-going SkiFanE.....Jeez, everyone has to watch other vehicles...no matter what!  All it takes is a slip of someone's foot and serious stuff happens....
Nice pics & TR...  As you found out, it can be quite the relief from the crowds...IF things don't go boilerplate...


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 2, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Hope the heal-up is on-going SkiFanE.....Jeez, everyone has to watch other vehicles...no matter what!  All it takes is a slip of someone's foot and serious stuff happens....
> Nice pics & TR...  As you found out, it can be quite the relief from the crowds...IF things don't go boilerplate...



Yes, I got SB on an A+ day.

Accident happened so quick, it was a shock...screamed some nasty inappropriate curse words when it happened lol...my teen girl must have :-o    He had a standard and left it in 1st gear with parking brake on.  Whenever I had a std I put it in N with parking brake...but I guess a brake can fail at any time.  I no longer have pain walking, just to the touch.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 2, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I read your trip report of your vacation, hoping to get a Saturday Pow update..but you dared take the day off



I did take the day off! Had to head back home. :-( Sounds like Saturday was pretty much lost to wind holds so probably for the best although I missed Sunday!


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, what a great day.  Thank YOU for a great TR and pics.   Sorry about the injury.  Last place I'd expect to be injured is in the parking lot.  Bummer.


----------



## maineskier69 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pics Jen.  Glad your leg survived....

Saddleback is a special place with a positive vibe.

Did they hand out fudge samples at the double chair??


----------



## tomcat (Mar 3, 2011)

I was there Sunday too.  I couldn't believe how dead it was.  I don't think I had to wait more than two minutes even on the Rangeley double.  No wind whatsoever either with light snow all day.  And plenty of pow left over from the storm on Friday.  Both times I wen over as far as Casablanca and Mule Skinner I was alone.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 3, 2011)

maineskier69 said:


> Nice pics Jen.  Glad your leg survived....
> 
> Saddleback is a special place with a positive vibe.
> 
> Did they hand out fudge samples at the double chair??



They give away fudge?!  Wow...how much better can that place get?  Damn..but the girls bought quite a bit in the lodge, my teeth hurt just looking at it lol.


----------

